# Sedgehammer vs Certainty



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

I used Sedgehammer last season and results were good. This year it sedges/kyllinga is back. What is the best approach to buy? Thanks


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Either will work but I keep both on hand as I have bad sedge problems


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Dismiss (Sulfentrazone) works better against my green kyllinga than Sedgehammer did. I haven't tried Certainty. It's a long battle getting it under control. I still have it but it is getting better and better each season.


----------



## saeroner (Jun 2, 2020)

I used Sedgehammer twice last summer and it worked great. I just used Certainty and it's been 3 weeks. There is some yellowing but not as good as the Sedgehammer. Maybe it needs more time. Also, i was using those 1 gallon Sedgehammer packets they sell on Amazon. Much cheaper


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Dismiss (Sulfentrazone) works better against my green kyllinga than Sedgehammer did. I haven't tried Certainty. It's a long battle getting it under control. I still have it but it is getting better and better each season.


I like Certainty for ongoing maintenance against sedges. I had a kyllinga problem in some areas a couple seasons back. Sulfentrazone, 3 apps, 30 days apart. I do not have a sedge/kyllinga problem anymore. :thumbup: It did wobble the Bermuda a tiny bit, but I also did not back off on my T-Nex during this regimen.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I really like Certainty. When doing the bermuda seeding I had lots of crowsfoot, nutsedge, and doveweed. I applied the combination of Celsius with Certainty together around 30 days after seeding. It took out half of the lawn but it was all weeds as seen in the before/after pictures below. This allowed the bermuda to fill in faster. It also did a really good job for the rest of the season and couldn't really find a weed.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

cool season low rate (4oz/A) for dismiss 3 times a year either preventatively or for post emergent will help with sedges. Also pennant magnum is a sedge pre em.


----------



## lgm (Aug 18, 2019)

The grass factor recommends sedgehammer mid April followed by certainty mid may followed by monument mid June. I'm getting ready to try this just not sure about application rates and root pruning. They did a video on it and I'm planning on blanket spraying the first round next week. Will report back later with results. I've tried blanket spraying sedgehammer in the past one summer and certainty a different summer but never in the same year. It's controlled but still rears it's ugly head


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Dismiss (Sulfentrazone) works better against my green kyllinga than Sedgehammer did. I haven't tried Certainty. It's a long battle getting it under control. I still have it but it is getting better and better each season.


Have you used Dismiss on your zoysia? I just got Certainty for a little area of kyllinga and a lot of yellow nutsedge after reading several posts with people saying zoysia really doesn't like Dismiss. Really wanted to get sulfentrazone, though, after hearing how well it does on sedges.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks. I will definitely add Certainty this season along with Sedgehammer.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

lgm said:


> The grass factor recommends sedgehammer mid April followed by certainty mid may followed by monument mid June. I'm getting ready to try this just not sure about application rates and root pruning. They did a video on it and I'm planning on blanket spraying the first round next week. Will report back later with results. I've tried blanket spraying sedgehammer in the past one summer and certainty a different summer but never in the same year. It's controlled but still rears it's ugly head


 Thanks for the mention.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Jeep4life said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Dismiss (Sulfentrazone) works better against my green kyllinga than Sedgehammer did. I haven't tried Certainty. It's a long battle getting it under control. I still have it but it is getting better and better each season.
> ...


I used it one time last summer at .125oz/1000sf mixed with some Celsius at 2.4g/1000sf. It didn't hurt it at all but the label only mentions Zoysia Japonica with a footnote that some Zoysia cultivars could see temporary discoloration. I didn't see it in my Empire but the Matrella varieties like Zeon might.

I have not tried Certainty yet but I have heard that it does very well with Green Kyllinga. You can also use it in the heat of summer where I stop using the Dismiss once it gets hot.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Jeep4life said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Jeep4life said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > Jeep4life said:
> ...


At heavier rates, I noted that sulfentrazone did bronze my Empire a bit. It wasnt horrible, but it was visible (and Empire does take awhile to grow out of anything). Im going off of memory but I think I was using 5-6 oz of Sedge Ender/gal for spot treatments when I noticed the bronzing most heavily. Sedge Ender is only 1.36% sufentrazone (but also with some prodiamine added). Dismiss is 39.6%, or almost 30x as stout.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Can confirm that Zeon reacts adversely to Sulfentrazone. So much that I do not use it on that grass. If I need and want a fast burndown of sedges I combine Quicksilver(Carfentrazone) with Certainty or Monument. Best of both worlds. Fast action and long term control of sedges.


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> Can confirm that Zeon reacts adversely to Sulfentrazone. So much that I do not use it on that grass. If I need and want a fast burndown of sedges I combine Quicksilver(Carfentrazone) with Certainty or Monument. Best of both worlds. Fast action and long term control of sedges.


Thanks. I'll keep the sedgehammer for my Bermuda and just picked up certainty for my Zoysia.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Sedgehammer is not Sulfentrazone, it's Halosulfuron (spelling?). But, just like Sulfentrazone, the label only identifies Zoysia Japonica and not Matrella. Maybe @Greendoc can share if he has ever used Halosulfuron on any of his zoysia turf?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Redtwin said:


> Sedgehammer is not Sulfentrazone, it's Halosulfuron (spelling?). But, just like Sulfentrazone, the label only identifies Zoysia Japonica and not Matrella. Maybe @Greendoc can share if he has ever used Halosulfuron on any of his zoysia turf?


Sedgehammer may be used on Matrella type Zoysia with no negative effect other than possibly creating a population shift from Nutsedge to Kyllinga. That occurrence is why I only use Certainty or else Celero as my sedge treatments. Sedgehammer does not kill Kyllinga.


----------

